
Best of Machine Learning - jonbaer
http://bestofml.com/
======
stared
At some risk of hijacking the thread, some time ago I created a collaborative
list of interactive machine learning examples:
[https://p.migdal.pl/interactive-machine-learning-
list/](https://p.migdal.pl/interactive-machine-learning-list/) (repo:
[https://github.com/stared/interactive-machine-learning-
list](https://github.com/stared/interactive-machine-learning-list)).

------
cloverich
see also [https://paperswithcode.com/sota](https://paperswithcode.com/sota)

------
andreyk
Fun project, though it'd be nice to split up newsletters and blogs - there are
a lot of quality blogs that deserve their own section (this does not have a
link to Distill right now?)

